# UKC show Miss. in April



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

MISSISSIPPI
MISSISSIPPI STATE AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER CLUB
JAYESS (O) CONF JS WPULL
(Held In Conjunction With United National Weight Pull Association)
Apr 24; S1 Theresa Werder JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP; Troy Brown (Gabriell Lambert backup) WPULL Rails-A Entries 7-8 am Show 9 am Pull 10:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Altered, Total Dog
Apr 24; S2 Tim Parr JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7-8 am Show 10:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Altered, Total Dog
Apr 25; S1 Katherine Short JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7-8 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Altered, Total Dog (Held in Conjunction with United National Weight Pull Association)
Apr 25; S2 Karen Shivers JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7-8 am Show 10:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Altered, Total Dog (Held in Conjunction with United National Weight Pull Association)
Apr 26; S1 Richard Yates JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP; Troy Brown (Gabriell Lambert backup) WPULL Rails-B Entries 7-8 am Show 9 am Pull 10:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Altered, Total Dog
Apr 26; S2 Maurice Baughn JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7-8 am Show 10:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Altered, Total Dog
DOS $25; JS $7; NLC $10; Total Dog $5; PE $20, Weekend PE Special $108 same dog all 6 shows received by April 17, 2009
Crickhollow Farm, 1114 Howard Cothern Road, 39641 (601) 248-3335; From I-55 take exit #17 (Delaware Avenue) East to Broadway (5 way intersection), turn hard left, go one block to State Street, turn right, continue East, State Street becomes Pearl River Ave. which becomes Hwy 44, continue East 13 miles, turn left on Howard Cothern Road, show site is the second driveway on the right. Watch for UKC DOG SHOW signs en-route as you get close to show site. www.msapbt.org
Chairperson: Ellen Crutchfield (601) 250-0269 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Becky Knapp, 3094 Highway 121, Leesville LA 71446 (337) 378-2420 [email protected]


----------

